# barnyard conversation



## welderguy (Oct 16, 2016)

I overheard a conversation in the barnyard today between a chicken and a pig.The chicken said to the pig, "We should do something to show our appreciation for farmer John and how he takes care of us."
The pig replied, "I agree. What should we do?" To this the chicken replied, "Why don't we make him a special breakfast of ham and eggs?"
After thinking about it for a while,the pig's eager countenance fell,and he became sad.
The chicken said "What's wrong? Don't you like my idea?
To this the pig replied "For us to give this gift, it only requires a contribution on your part, but on my part it requires a full commitment."




.....May we be fully committed to our Master. (Mark 12:44)


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2016)

Poultry and Religion don't mix.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 19, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Poultry and Religion don't mix.



You sure about that?

Matt.23:37
Luke 22:34
Prov.30:31
Mark 13:35
Ps.91:4


----------



## welderguy (Oct 21, 2016)

Do we love Jesus sincerely, as Paul makes that distinction here?

Eph.6:24
24 Grace be with all them that love our Lord Jesus Christ in sincerity. Amen.

One must also ask himself, is my "sincere love" merely a warm fuzzy feeling, or is it an active, obedient love.

Just some thoughts Ive had lately.


----------



## Israel (Oct 22, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Do we love Jesus sincerely, as Paul makes that distinction here?
> 
> Eph.6:24
> 24 Grace be with all them that love our Lord Jesus Christ in sincerity. Amen.
> ...



Jesus talks about loving Him.
He talks about hating certain others, too.
In truth, he talks about them being simultaneous.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 23, 2016)

Israel said:


> Jesus talks about loving Him.
> He talks about hating certain others, too.
> In truth, he talks about them being simultaneous.



Yes. I'm reminded of this very sobering passage that defines our required priority.


Luke 14:26-27

"If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple.
 And whosoever doth not bear his cross, and come after me, cannot be my disciple."


So...
When we bear our cross, we learn things about Christ that we would otherwise not have learned?
Like when Paul said:

"that I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death"


That sheds a whole new light on our sufferings in this life.
No wonder Paul also said this:

" Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.

 Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then am I strong."


----------



## Israel (Oct 23, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Yes. I'm reminded of this very sobering passage that defines our required priority.
> 
> 
> Luke 14:26-27
> ...



Were the undoing any less profound than the manifestation of the doing to "right" it...that is the slaughter of the innocent Son of God, we should think man had simply gone a bit off the tracks in his submission to _the world_ and its ways.
And yet...rebellion is off the table as a means, though some would easily use this as accusation. 
There is an obedience to be beheld, the which has either captivated a man and will lead him (even through such accusation as rebel) as a captive of One, or he yet remains captive to the many "things".
One is either owned by creatures or the uncreated One.
To his own master each stands or falls.


And even so:
Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand.


Who can fight this? A thing whose breath is in its nostrils?
When we are made certain we cannot qualify ourselves, we will disqualify no other. And something then is lifted up from the earth.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 24, 2016)

This "fellowship of His sufferings" doesn't seem to fit well with the Joel Osteens of the world. They would have us believe that following Jesus is the surest path to material prosperity and success.

I think the surest way that God brings us nigh unto Himself is through sufferings. Im not saying to go out looking for suffering, but when it does come, to know that it brings a great reward...closeness to Jesus.

Philippians 1:29
29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;


It is a gift to us, just as the ability to believe is a gift.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 24, 2016)

welderguy said:


> This "fellowship of His sufferings" doesn't seem to fit well with the Joel Osteens of the world. They would have us believe that following Jesus is the surest path to material prosperity and success.
> 
> I think the surest way that God brings us nigh unto Himself is through sufferings. Im not saying to go out looking for suffering, but when it does come, to know that it brings a great reward...closeness to Jesus.
> 
> ...



Suffering in this case is a great joy for two basic reasons of with one is a greater joy than the other. Suffering come about from the views out of the parties of sinners can be pure bliss to  the one sent with the gospel. He/she can be certain that they are  on target.

 Suffering for the view of one's own sins can be a joy as well, but a saint stares at himself/herself as the target before the one sent. That is a joy, but it is humbled and tempered for it is of the party of the meek. 

(PS.Hunkered down in the kingdom... this is sort my letter back home.)


----------



## welderguy (Oct 24, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Suffering in this case is a great joy for two basic reasons of with one is a greater joy than the other. Suffering come about from the views out of the parties of sinners can be pure bliss to  the one sent with the gospel. He/she can be certain that they are  on target.
> 
> Suffering for the view of one's own sins can be a joy as well, but a saint stares at himself/herself as the target before the one sent. That is a joy, but it is humbled and tempered for it is of the party of the meek.
> 
> (PS.Hunkered down in the kingdom... this is sort my letter back home.)



Look at how Peter separates suffering for our sins and suffering for well-doing.Good comes from both, but one has far greater value.

1 Pet.2:19-21

19 For this is thankworthy, if a man for conscience toward God endure grief, suffering wrongfully.

20 For what glory is it, if, when ye be buffeted for your faults, ye shall take it patiently? but if, when ye do well, and suffer for it, ye take it patiently, this is acceptable with God.

21 For even hereunto were ye called: because Christ also suffered for us, leaving us an example, that ye should follow his steps:


----------



## Israel (Oct 24, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Look at how Peter separates suffering for our sins and suffering for well-doing.Good comes from both, but one has far greater value.
> 
> 1 Pet.2:19-21
> 
> ...




"...for conscience toward God..."

A beautiful thing, no? It's like they were friends or something. And the one knows there's no way he can find fault in the situation, or at least respond to it in defense, would be his seeing that in some way, that would be a slander against his friend.

As a sheep before its shearers is dumb...so He opened not his mouth.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2016)

Give it all, All in was what our service was about yesterday


----------



## welderguy (Oct 24, 2016)

Israel said:


> "...for conscience toward God..."
> 
> A beautiful thing, no? It's like they were friends or something. And the one knows there's no way he can find fault in the situation, or at least respond to it in defense, would be his seeing that in some way, that would be a slander against his friend.
> 
> As a sheep before its shearers is dumb...so He opened not his mouth.



"For the joy that was set before Him, He endured the cross..."

"Greater love hath no man than this, that he lay down his life for his friends"

Jesus, the friend of sinners.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Consider the two thieves on the cross.
Both were bearing a cross. At first, both were indignant about their cross and wanted off.(much like we usually do).
But then one's heart changed about his cross. He suddenly saw the middle cross with eyes of faith, and suddenly his own cross wasn't so relevant anymore.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hebrews 12:28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:


If some here might question their footings in these times, not knowing where they really stand on things, I think  Hebrews 12 is very consoling.

Keep the faith and run the race.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 25, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Hebrews 12:28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:
> 
> 
> If some here might question their footings in these times, not knowing where they really stand on things, I think  Hebrews 12 is very consoling.
> ...



Yes.
This kingdom we receive is within us(Luke 17:20-21)
We must "press" into this kingdom and "take it by force,violently.(Matt.11:12).
It is also spoken of as a rest, that we "labor" to enter into.(Heb.4:11)

Its not something we are passive about, but rather comes by obedience.

Obedience,which is done through belief and faith.Both of which are gifts 
of God.(received passively)

Is this how yall see the kingdom "that is at hand" ?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Yes.
> This kingdom we receive is within us(Luke 17:20-21)
> We must "press" into this kingdom and "take it by force,violently.(Matt.11:12).
> It is also spoken of as a rest, that we "labor" to enter into.(Heb.4:11)
> ...




That " it is at hand"? Yes. Most definitely.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 26, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> That " it is at hand"? Yes. Most definitely.



Can you, or anyone, school me on how we labor to enter into his rest?
Is it part of the "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling" ?, or am I off base here?

I know we don't work to get salvation, but we have works through faith because of our salvation.


----------



## Israel (Oct 27, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Can you, or anyone, school me on how we labor to enter into his rest?
> Is it part of the "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling" ?, or am I off base here?
> 
> I know we don't work to get salvation, but we have works through faith because of our salvation.



I seek to remember this, but I know it only comes as a favor to be reminded...and a favor I am learning I cannot do without.

"fear not little flock...it is the Father's good pleasure to give you the Kingdom".


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 27, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Can you, or anyone, school me on how we labor to enter into his rest?
> Is it part of the "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling" ?, or am I off base here?
> 
> I know we don't work to get salvation, but we have works through faith because of our salvation.





Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


I just can tell you how it worked out for me concerning the kingdom.

 Once I knew nothing really about our kingdom, other than perhaps church folk mentioning it in books now and then. But I really did not know of anything tangible regards the kingdom. 

 I like to say the kingdom was given to me, I really did not work for it other than perhaps setting myself up to receive it, even unaware I was doing so.

Way back in the late 80s I took a yr off work and devoted most of that yr to spiritual study. I studied most of the world religions. In my studies I noticed that the "smart spiritual people" spoke from a "place". That is  that the place was not only something one had knowledge of, because one can have knowledge of places but having not experienced of it as in ever being there. 

The most interesting people I found talked similarly as if from a place which made them not to contradict themselves, basically because they not only shared a knowledge of the "place" but also had the experience of the "place" in common with many saints.

I also say that many of the world religions were on a quest to some sort of "place" or spiritual state.

By the end of my sabbatical yr I knew there was a place people walked in and was convinced of it. But had no idea how people got in.

It so happened that I had studied major religions, christian denominations etc... but it occurred to me that I had not given equal time to my local church as a target of my inquiries. And it so happened that my local church was have weekly midweek bible study. I decided to participate. 

One had the choice of two lectures with discussion per evening. Out of perhaps 10 lecture series I chose Moses and Genesis and Matthew's gospel. And this is when it happened. About mid way in the weekly lectures I walked into our kingdom.

I'm still not sure why, but I like to think that I put myself in the way where God was ministering to the flock and the tag teem of Moses and his Canaan Land( his place of rest for his people) and Mathew's gospel and his kingdom our place of rest overwhelmed me. I litterally found bliss and walked into our kingdom; a bliss I still have still today when someone mentions "kingdom" or as I think of it or wright on it or recognize someone from it or to it or about to get in... I walked into the kingdom, and i knew it was "THE PLACE". I was completely surprised, shocked and overwhelmed. 

The Kingdom for me is home as I believe it is home to the saints in heaven and on earth. Doctrines and beliefs don't account for much there, here, as love grinds them down to dust. 

Now many yrs later the question as to why was the kingdom given to me in this manner I cannot really tell and perhaps others come by it differently although there is but one gate which is our Lord for all, but perhaps, just perhaps I was meek or I made myself meek without knowing so. 

You see I had traveled the world in my spiritual studies although not in distance travelling, but in study. Many pages I had turned. And it was that when I decided that the regular local folk might have insight, ( my local church and it's ministry) just as valid,  it was that I might have made of myself a meek fellow ripe for "that place"... our home inside our home on earth as it is in heaven.

And that's my story of the kingdom which Jesus told people to seek.  And I'm sticking to it.  It is the place I go and being there, and to it, nothing has ever shaken me. It is my confidence. It is my courage. It is simply home.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 27, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> 
> 
> I just can tell you how it worked out for me concerning the kingdom.
> ...



Gordon, everything you said here struck a chord with me because I can relate very closely with your experience.It is uncanny the way you said it was the study of Moses and also Matthew, because that is the same way it seemed to have started for me too.
I had just received a pair of bluetooth earphones for Christmas,which allowed me to listen to the audio bible while I work.So I decided I would listen every day to the Old testament before lunch and the New testament after lunch.(Its amazing how fast you can read the whole bible this way.)
But the two things that caught my attention was the account of the Hebrew children entering Canaan, and the sermon on the mount. I couldn't get that out of my mind,..still can't.
After years of studying after this, I have realized it's all about entering the kingdom.
After hearing your testimony, I know that its not just me and maybe I'm not as crazy as I thought.
All I know is I haven't been the same since this began to press upon my mind.

Thanks for sharing that with me Gordon.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 27, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Gordon, everything you said here struck a chord with me because I can relate very closely with your experience.It is uncanny the way you said it was the study of Moses and also Matthew, because that is the same way it seemed to have started for me too.
> I had just received a pair of bluetooth earphones for Christmas,which allowed me to listen to the audio bible while I work.So I decided I would listen every day to the Old testament before lunch and the New testament after lunch.(Its amazing how fast you can read the whole bible this way.)
> But the two things that caught my attention was the account of the Hebrew children entering Canaan, and the sermon on the mount. I couldn't get that out of my mind,..still can't.
> After years of studying after this, I have realized it's all about entering the kingdom.
> ...



Brother, it changed my life completely. And the word completely here means something. It is not a washed out word. And what I mean of it, is that since the day I understood and entered the kingdom my outlook has been totally changed. It made me be happy about going to church for example. I like people I don't agree with. I like my community. I see good in people as if it is not the old judge-mental negative me seeing. 

 From the kingdom scripture makes sense and parables are heard and understood... but also it makes clear what one's calling is as a christian, and when you open your mouth... it is rare that one's inserts foot. Others don't offend you. The high and mighty and the poor are leveled to being children of God. 

  Simply for me it is my real home... and it makes being a christian lots of fun-- as opposed to the chore of groping in the dusk and the dawn and trying to hit the mark. 

The kingdom is our rest...not that I should be resting there, but that I should be living there with vitality and clear purpose. When I step out in the world I am not afraid, because I know where I'm from. I am never totally captured by the world. I know where home is.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 27, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Brother, it changed my life completely. And the word completely here means something. It is not a washed out word. And what I mean of it, is that since the day I understood and entered the kingdom my outlook has been totally changed. It made me be happy about going to church for example. I like people I don't agree with. I like my community. I see good in people as if it is not the old judge-mental negative me seeing.
> 
> From the kingdom scripture makes sense and parables are heard and understood... but also it makes clear what one's calling is as a christian, and when you open your mouth... it is rare that one's inserts foot. Others don't offend you. The high and mighty and the poor are leveled to being children of God.
> 
> ...



I understand exactly what you are talking about.
One of the Psalms speaks of being "as a weaned child".
I think thats how I would describe myself after entering His kingdom(or it entered me).I was no longer "fussy" over the things of the world.I became far more content with just being still and quiet and trusting of the one who was holding me.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 30, 2016)

Is it possible to be a child of God and not live in His kingdom here in this life? 
I believe so.
When we look at the account of the Hebrew children, as they camped on the banks of Jordan overlooking Canaan, we see the biblical type of this.
The majority report came back that there were giants in the land and well-fortified cities, and that the Hebrews were as grasshoppers compared to the Canaanites.
Despite the other minority report that the land was good,flowing with milk and honey,and that God promised to go before them to fight the battles for them, they would not enter because of unbelief.
The result...wandering in wilderness until they died, never entering into rest while in this life.

They were still God's people, and they still entered His eternal rest. But they did not enter His rest here on earth.

It's a very important lesson to consider because there is a choice that must be made concerning this temporal life.
Joshua said this 40 long years later:

Joshua 24:14-15

14 Now therefore fear the Lord, and serve him in sincerity and in truth*: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the Lord.
15 And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord,choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.

*(see my post #4)


----------



## Israel (Oct 30, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Is it possible to be a child of God and not live in His kingdom here in this life?
> I believe so.
> When we look at the account of the Hebrew children, as they camped on the banks of Jordan overlooking Canaan, we see the biblical type of this.
> The majority report came back that there were giants in the land and well-fortified cities, and that the Hebrews were as grasshoppers compared to the Canaanites.
> ...


Do you mean like "if it was good enough for daddy, it's durn sure good enough for me?"

If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 30, 2016)

Israel said:


> Do you mean like "if it was good enough for daddy, it's durn sure good enough for me?"
> 
> If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple.



I believe its more like Jesus is saying "if you are not willing to put me before all these, then you cannot be my disciple."

In His kingdom He is king.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 31, 2016)

welderguy said:


> I believe its more like Jesus is saying "if you are not willing to put me before all these, then you cannot be my disciple."
> 
> In His kingdom He is king.




"If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple."

In the context of the parable which this verse is from each individual here, father , mother, wife etc... are perhaps excuses for a person not to go to a wedding feast.

In the world ( the world of the fall) we are able to find many, many excuses-- to the point that we have many to CHOSE from. To chose from there in this case (the case referred to in the parable) indicates that we are not captives of the love in God, be it the Father's or the Son's? but rather we serve the world.

It goes by the common sense of the people of faith that Jesus is not meaning that we are to hate our parents and family or anyone else. 

It is the case here that in this insistence Jesus speaks with the bias of the world perhaps, and that bias is that the world's love is highlighted by hate from which there are too many forms to chose from. In the Kingdom love is highlighted by Him.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 1, 2016)

A person must be born again to enter the kingdom of God.
This being born again is the same as regeneration by the Spirit.

Regeneration in strongs is "genesis again".

Its for all who will enter His eternal rest.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 1, 2016)

welderguy said:


> A person must be born again to enter the kingdom of God.
> This being born again is the same as regeneration by the Spirit.
> 
> Regeneration in strongs is "genesis again".
> ...



Good find! "genesis again".


----------

